# Should the US Have Paid Menstrual Leave?



## Marcus588 (May 4, 2014)

Saw this article and thought I'd post:

Should the U.S. have menstrual leave? - New York News



> NEW YORK (MYFOXNY) -
> 
> While the menstrual cycle may be still a sensitive topic to talk about for many women, most are taught young to tough it out. So the idea of asking your boss for sick day by telling him or her you have your period may sound unheard of if not embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Now I realize for many women it can be very painful, but as a general rule I think it's not a thing we should adopt. Women are supposed to be equal so really, unless it's painful to the extent a man were in similar pain and thus would take sick leave I don't think this is something that should get special treatment over.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude. Gird your loins, and prepare for a virtual beatdown.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Or a virtual kick to the crotch. I'm a woman and believe it or not I agree that it should not be adopted at all.

Go figure huh.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think it's practical to adopt something like that, but as a woman I'll say that you probably shouldn't comment about the pain because you have no idea what it feels like. So please don't try to comment about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcus588 (May 4, 2014)

I may not know *exactly* how it feels, but I was talking generally as in regardless of what kind of pain someone is going through it really doesn't matter if it's very super painful it's understandable to take a sick day or two. 

But I know from exs that for some it's at worst mild discomfort and I was talking purely of those kinds of cases. Also, I have had ex gfs explain it to me as it can be like having very bad stomach pains or even as bad as if someone were stabbing you in the pelvic area. I am not trying to make light, I sympathize, but merely responding in light of the article.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Most companies only allow a certain number of sick days. And, every company keeps records of the number of sick days an employee uses. So, if an employee needs to use a sick day it's nobody's business if it is for menstrual cramps or the flu or their child is sick (which accounts for a good number of used sick days).

A special provision isn't necessary as it's already covered.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

No, but anyone who suffers so much discomfort should take regular sick leave without slapping a gender bias label. There are also treatments that are effective in regards to pain. For some women it may even qualify for FMLA leave if surgery is required or the pain is classified as a serious medical condition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Marcus588 said:


> I may not know *exactly* how it feels, but I was talking generally as in regardless of what kind of pain someone is going through it really doesn't matter if it's very super painful it's understandable to take a sick day or two.
> 
> But I know from exs that for some it's at worst mild discomfort and I was talking purely of those kinds of cases. Also, I have had ex gfs explain it to me as it can be like having very bad stomach pains or even as bad as if someone were stabbing you in the pelvic area. I am not trying to make light, I sympathize, but merely responding in light of the article.


So your exes represent the female population? Some women get it so bad they can't function. But it doesn't matter because I already said I don't think it's a good idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Marcus588 said:


> Saw this article and thought I'd post:
> 
> Should the U.S. have menstrual leave? - New York News
> 
> ...


I agree that leave should be taken only if there are problems that would make a person take sick leave where it not a menstarl cycle.

I am reluctant to use the word 'pain' because that is not the only debilitation issue that a woman and experience during a menstrual cycle. Plus there is medication that can be used to control most of the pain.

I went through a time when my cycles did weird things to me... like mess up my eyesight. I had problems thinking (sort of felt like I was drunk) and my vision was blurred to the point that I could not drive or read things. After investigation my doctor said that I was retaining so much water that it was putting pressure on my brain. It was a real medical issue. I then did things to prevent the water retention and over time it stopped.

When there are real medical issues related to her cycle, a woman should be able to take sick leave if her company provides it to both men and women.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Last month at age 50 I had the one and only episode of menstrual pain I've ever had in my life. I've given birth 4 times without anesthesia or pain med and this menstrual pain was the worst - usually I only get a back twinge momentarily before my period starts. Last month I woke up to get my coffee and took it back to bed and knew it was going to be a very bad day. I had to do Lamaze which I never had to do for childbirth, I was almost doubled up in pain, it was horrible. I could not have any solid thoughts, good thing I wasn't trying to work, I only had to take my kids and myself to the dentist 1 1/2 hours away. After it was still bad so I went and got some Pamprin which worked wonders. Now I'm dreading the next month. 

I'm going to get checked out, maybe it's a fibroid and yes, my father's sister died of ovarian cancer so I should get checked out for that too, but my experience gave me quite a bit of sympathy about how it feels for some other women. I know I have a huge pain tolerance and good fitness, from my childbirth experiences. This was by far the worse ever pain I've ever had, anywhere, any time, and for a much longer duration (childbirth was 20 minutes to an hour each time.)

My friend's daughter recently had to have surgery for fibroids. I think she has a lot less pain now. 

I wouldn't wish it on anyone. The worse thing is, it must be so common, there are so many different OTC meds to choose from. I'm allergic to aspirin and shouldn't take it because it makes me bleed more, but I think that was the intended effect, get it the h*ll over with? It also had caffeine which is good for a diuretic, I'd already drank a few cups that day. I only took the one tablet but now the bottle is in my medicine cabinet, I almost never take any OTC, not for headaches, nothing.

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have been able to work that day, maybe in the late afternoon, but not the morning.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think a policy like that should be adopted. My cycles have been pretty normal with moderate pain that usually an 800mg IB profin would take care of.

I've since had a tubal ligation (H refused to get vasectomy). The pain and flow (tmi sorry) are significantly worse to where I can't barely walk the first two to three days. The pain literally radiates down to my knees. I feel faint and extremely tired. I would go to my doctor, but it seems useless with the military doctors we have here. They simply don't care. 

However, I would simply take sick leave for a day or two until I was feeling better. I don't really see a need to adopt a policy on allowing women to get a week off because they have their period. Seems a little silly to me.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

staarz21 said:


> I don't think a policy like that should be adopted. My cycles have been pretty normal with moderate pain that usually an 800mg IB profin would take care of.
> 
> I've since had a tubal ligation (H refused to get vasectomy). The pain and flow (tmi sorry) are significantly worse to where I can't barely walk the first two to three days. The pain literally radiates down to my knees. I feel faint and extremely tired. I would go to my doctor, but it seems useless with the military doctors we have here. They simply don't care.
> 
> However, I would simply take sick leave for a day or two until I was feeling better. I don't really see a need to adopt a policy on allowing women to get a week off because they have their period. Seems a little silly to me.


I'm sorry that you had a tubal ligation, it's not recommended when you are already having pain, as the scar tissue can be fairly dramatic and attract more tissue that swells and bleeds.
Actually it's not recommended if you don't have pain, because it can cause problems and mess up good health. It just causes scarring, it all sounds so clean and accurate when it's described, it's really not. I wonder if you really had the risks explained to you, and why not be sent to counseling or at least have H brought into medical system to discuss joint options if you have an H who refuses a vasectomy? This was an issue for me, my H refused vasectomy, but the military doctor on contract talked me out of the surgery, so glad she did. My H is now my Ex, I cringe when I think I would have had surgery like that just because he didn't want to use condoms and thought that pulling out is a good form of birth control. Ugh.

I think maybe you would also feel different about your pain if you had a husband who was more considerate, and if you had caregivers in medicine who were also more education about gynecology. 

Try again when you get transferred, or ask for a referral to a civilian doctor, you never know, sometimes the referrals are granted.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I had a tubal ligation 6 years ago and have had less cramping and shorter periods. In fact, I have had no problems since getting it done. Even if I did have major pain, I couldn't take ibuprofen or any other NSAID. I'd have to suffer through the pain. 

I do know some women whose periods are so bad that they cannot function at all. Those women should take sick days from work. However, I don't think it should be a specific "menstrual leave". If you're sick or doubled over in pain, you shouldn't work. It's a no-brainer.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Marcus588 said:


> Now I realize for many women it can be very painful, but as a general rule I think it's not a thing we should adopt. Women are supposed to be equal so really, unless it's painful to the extent a man were in similar pain and thus would take sick leave I don't think this is something that should get special treatment over.


When I was in my teens my pain was so bad that if I delayed taking any pain medicine I would just throw it back up. I could not function at all. The pain with menstruation is constant with not let up. Eventually it went from one day to two, every month that I was debilitated. The only relief was to take the strongest pain pills I could get and drink tea with apricot brandy in it. I would pass out. When I woke I would do the same thing over again, for two days until I could finally get out of bed.

Women are supposed to be equal, but that refers to equal pay for an equal job. Women and men are not equal physically. Men have much more upper body strength than women, the think different and obviously do not have a uterus.

As for the article, I think there are women that would take advantage of it even though they didn't need it. I also think there are a lot of illnesses that people of both sex suffer from that ends up causing them to take additional medical days off work.

My response is NO, I don't think this practice should be adopted. I think that if someone suffers from this condition, or any other that needs special consideration, that person should have the option of speaking with their employer and working out an agreement for that situation. I think most people will work with you as long as it isn't too much and you put forth the effort to make up for the added time off.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

This can be an interesting thread on how to manage various conditions in the work place. For example, how would a manager deal with an employee who regularly gets migraines?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have MS ... Never have taken a single day off due to my MS. The only time I've ever had to is for one of the kids being sick.

I do physical work, lifts, transfers, bed changes/baths, etc... Never a day off for my MS.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

https://i.imgflip.com/9464d.jpg


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

I think we should focus on getting paid maternity leave first.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When I was in the military, and I was pregnant, my boss used to send me home until I felt felt. He said he was getting sick just from being near me, my morning sickness was contagious!

At a job during my next pregnancy (the first one miscarried) before I knew I was pregnant, me and the two guys I worked closely with felt really sick. Finally, I said I would go over to a military clinic close to our work (we worked at a government contractor, they did not have any medical care close by) and find out what we had. I got back after my lunch appt and had to break the news to them, we were all apparently pregnant! My colleagues recovered pretty quickly after that, they thought it was funny that as guys they could be influenced just by breathing in female hormones, like my old boss. 

I've heard about husbands coming down with morning sickness, but my boss and coworkers getting it was over the top. 

Females tend to cycle together (i.e. when living in dorms, working in close quarters, etc.) and share hormones via olfactory, etc. so there may actually be something said for avoiding everyone feeling off when someone is having a bad time of it.


----------

